# Chick Flick Recomendations...........................................



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Alrity ladies.....
well its been a year since our last ivf attempt an we are finally on the rollercoaster again  
and i am gunna be organised for this 2ww and am gunna try an not *eat* my way through it  
so i have been thinkin of ways to achieve this 
so i would appreciate a wee bita help from my friends  plz
if ye's cud reccomend any chick flicks,dvd's,books etc.... an i will try an seek them out

many thanks in advance


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

If you havent read them already the shopoholic books by sophie kinsella are easy chick lit read  as are books by Jane green such as mr maybe etc  

I love re watching girly films such as love actually and sex and the city 

Lots and lots of    for you

x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

thanxs suzie ure my kinda girl,i loveee those books


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

same here, i loved those books, holly when we meet up ill bring some books for ye chick...xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Girls I have just finished a brill book by an author called Michelle Jackson (shes Irish) and it was called 'Three Nights In Newyork' in was such a fab read yous would love it.  Now reading another book of hers called 'Two Days In Biarritz' and it seems to be equally as good so far!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

love this idea!!!! i have just read hens reunited by lucy diamond very girly and funny.  also on play.com i bought what happens in vegas, in her shoes and 27 dresses all 3 in one box for £4.99 bargin and funny!


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

PS I Love you is a brilliant chick flick, but have the tissues on stand by!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Loopybud ,im with you re P.S I Love you .....the book is even better


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

new book started today, chasing daisy by paige toon. very girly, witty and a few sexy men!


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

i think im gonna borrow the friends series or something and watch them  , my friend also bought me a new sophia kinsella book yesterday so ill read that also, i like her so i do   

xx


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Holly 

All four of the Twilight books by Stephanie Meyer - I got it as a gift but didn't read it as i thought it was just for teenagers. Then I read it and was at the shop the next day buying the other 3 and didnt surface for a fortnight lol.  Then my mum and my best friend were the same! 

I also read that new one who is melody brown by Lisa Jewell -its great.

Im not suere if its out on DVD yet but Vicki Christina Barcalona with Penelope Cruise is really good 

k xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh girls this is such a great idea...........if im nhot on FF im reading.........Finished Two Days in Biarritz............absolutely brill would definetly recommend it.........a great light read with a lovely end!!!!!!!!!!

Just staated a book called 'How to lose a husband and gain a life'  seems quite funny!

Imk seen that book in Easons yesterday now wish I had got it! That will be my next weeks read!!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I like things by Marian Keyes, Sophie Kinsella (there is a movie on Sky Box Office 'Dairy of a shopaholic'), Bridget Jones

Hugh Grant films are usually good chick flicks like About a Boy etc


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

JJi im with you there......did you hear they are making a Bridget Jone 3?  CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

ack girlies thanx so much for all the info, loads of good book reccomendations etc
well i have started buyin ones,had one to glasgow wit me 2day and bought a new one over ther


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Holly how did you get on in Glasgow?  Are you over for treatment?  Apologies if you have already said I have a poor memory!!!!!!

What book did you get


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Holly please excuse me for being such a bin lid of course I know you!!!!!!!!!!!  How did you get on?


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw the Ugly Truth at the movies.  Fantastic!  Hilarious!  And Gerard Butler is definitely worth drooling over in it .

I also loved the Twilight series .


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Great idea Holly, you should make this like a book/movie club.

I agree with the others anything by Jayne Green, Cecelia Ahern. Jemima J by Jayne Green is good (for all the chubby girls inside us) and Second Chance, about a group of friends, It even has a couple in it going through IVF.

Some  ones are the likes of 'why do men have nipples?' 'Why do men fall asleep asfter sex' written by 2 American Dr's its not so much a book but an answer to those questions you've wanted to know.

Movies-oldies but Goodies-I'd say Steel Magnolias , Beaches , Sleepless in Seattle or the origional sort of version-an Affair to remember , Can't beat Murials' wedding for a , Thelma and Louise 

Or just back to back SATC love it Carrie/Big/Aidien/Big/Natasha/Carrie.

God there's loads, but hey its a 2ww then a 3 til a scan  PMA, PMA, PMA.

And


sunbeam said:


> Oh Holly please excuse me for being such a bin lid


 Sunbeam I  at bin-lid for ages, haven't heard that in years


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I love Music & Lyrics (Hugh Grant & Drew Barrymore)

Ronnie
x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

i guess the 2ww will consist of patrick swayze movies...   thank god i love them all

loads of good reccomendations ladies thanx so much


----------

